# Shipping



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm am looking to move out to Dubai in August and just wondered if anyone could recommend a good company for shipping from the UK!! i don't have a lot, prob be a big box full  I am actually in Wales but don't if this makes a difference!! Door to door would be great!! THANKS


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

We used pick fords for our move from Glasgow to Dubai.....very pleased with their service and best quote from three companies.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if it's just a box (how big?) then excess baggage on Emirates might be a cheap / quick alternative? Depends on weight and size, though.

Box can mean 'big cardboard box full of nik naks' or '20 ft container box'

As far as 20ft container box goes, i used Clark & Rose (coming from Dunfermline). Very good.
A door to door 20ft container should be around 3,500 GPB (took 5 weeks exactly)

A cardboard box considerably less!

The big movers will still use containers for smaller consignments, as a 'part-load'
It can take longer as they wait to fill a container for a particular destination.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

It will be a box of household/office/work stuff!! Stuff I wouldn't be able to put in a case so prob a big cardboard box or two!! X


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

If it's only a box, have you considered luggage shipping? (try googling "suitcase shipping international") I found one company would ship 1 suitcase of up to 30Kg for GBP 180.

I seem to recall looking into this and had found lower prices than that.

D.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't really put a tv and printer and docking stations in a suitcase!! I'll look into it tho, thanks  x


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Whatsupdubai... I can't message you as u haven't made enough posts yet x


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I have in the uk bought all my stuff over in boxes cheap


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Can't really put a tv and printer and docking stations in a suitcase!! ...


Much to my surprise, apparently you can ... though they have special packaging for (some of) them.

Is it a special/expensive printer? Might be easier to sell and buy new.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

No but I'd I'm going to ship may as well put in everything I need or I will just leave it and sort stuff out while I'm there  x


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Be sure to ask about GAC Dubai for destination services, great company and will take care of you. London side I cant assist with too much, but they do have the option to set you up with the right people here to handle the Dubai side of things.

Best of luck on your move.


----------



## LolaH (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you going to convert your savings? if so really have a think about using a broker instead of a bank....i used to send money to my mum through my bank and vice versa, pffft, got a much better service that i use now, if you are let me know, i can put you in touch with a good exchange rate


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I will be sending money home but opening an account with the same bank in Dubai as I use in the UK so it should be simple enough!!  x


----------



## LolaH (Feb 27, 2013)

well if you want better than 3-4% taken from you all you gotta do is register for an account - someone called me about 10 mins after i opened it asking what i wanted to send where to etc;etc; and i did it the same day, was in my account within the hour. cleared as well  x


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, we just moved out here from Harrogate, North Yorkshire. We used a local company for big household stuff, but used DHL for important documents we didn't want in the shipping, but took up too much weight to hand carry - this was about £170 for a size 6 DHL box based on 15kg weight. When my wife came over she put one of her suitcases through Emirates Cargo as excess luggae was a ridiculas price......hope this helps....


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes it does that!! I've booked into booking in an extra case and it's like £250 for not much weight at all!!  so just looking into other options x


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

* Looked not booked


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> I'm am looking to move out to Dubai in August and just wondered if anyone could recommend a good company for shipping from the UK!! i don't have a lot, prob be a big box full  I am actually in Wales but don't if this makes a difference!! Door to door would be great!! THANKS


We have just shipped all our items from Derbyshire (UK) to Dubai 

We used Movecorp who seem very good.

You get your own 'coordinator' who managers the whole end to end process

Basically the process went as follows:

- rang up and listed all the 'large' items we wanted to take i.e. bed, sofa, TV x2 etc etc and the we opted for an additional 20 boxes (47cmx47cmx47xcm) 

Its all added up and a sq foot total is agreed, in our case this was 353. This figure is needed to decide how much space in the shipping container is required 

Dont be surprised how easy it is to fill 20 boxes, with things like clothes, duvets, etc etc

We then opted for a full end to end service which comprises:

- 2 guys in a van packing all your items up (you just stand and point) 
- transport to their base
- transport from base to port
- UK port to Dubai port
- customs
- transport from port to Dubai residence 
- unpacking 

So far was have only experienced point 1 from the above but are very impressed

Hope this helps


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks so much!! Ive just accepted my job offer so this is def happening now lol ARGHHH!!! Do you know approx how long it takes to get there? Trying to work out how long I've got before I have to sort it out!! X


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Thanks so much!! Ive just accepted my job offer so this is def happening now lol ARGHHH!!! Do you know approx how long it takes to get there? Trying to work out how long I've got before I have to sort it out!! X


they quoted between 8 and 12 weeks

However this depends on the timing of the collection compared to the date the ship is set to sail

We also paid for 2 weeks storage, as even though we had to be out of my property on 2nd April, we wont be in our Dubai accommodation until mod June (long story but are flying out on the 28th April and then back on the 21st May for a wedding in Rhodes) 

Hope this helps 

Congrats on the job! what role was it?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

A primary teaching job  x


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Shipping we were told 4-6 weeks depending on when the ship sails; our big stuff was collected on the 25th March and is still in the docks waiting to be loaded onto a ship. DHL couple of days same with Emirates cargo.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fab!!! I've got a bit of time as I'm not flying out until Aug  I've requested a quote from movecorp!! X


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Fab!!! I've got a bit of time as I'm not flying out until Aug  I've requested a quote from movecorp!! X


Speak to Victoria Gaunt at Movecorp, she was very good and we managed to negotiate a bit


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I will enquire, thank you  x


----------

